# 1999 Altima cam timing HELP!!



## gmurphy03 (May 12, 2007)

Hi I am an experienced tech that recently took on the joyous taks of replacing a leaking head gasket on my girlfriends 1999 altima. Everything went fine until I fired the engine up. It pops through the exhaust and hisses like it has a vaccum leak (whickh i checked for). It wont idle. I have what seems to be a real nissan repair manual. The thing that confuses me is that there are 2 different marks on each of the cam sprockets. obviously the ones iam using now dont seem to work but the other ones wont go because the valves hit. Also the timing chains have the yellow links on them. So iam on my 6th day of playing games. I just called the delear and the guy said they just did 2 this week and they were both totally different so he couldnt (wouldnt) help me. I jut want to know how to correctly time this engine before I go completley insane. Thanks for any help and for taking the time to read!


----------



## mf05ser (Jan 15, 2007)

maybe bent a valve?


----------



## gmurphy03 (May 12, 2007)

Nope pulled exhaust man off - no bent valves thank god. Still scratcing my head though. . . .


----------



## gmurphy03 (May 12, 2007)

I believe its gotta be ignition timing at this point. Ive tried everything twice with the valve timing. But GF is pissed so its goin to the shop. Let ya know what it turns out to be.


----------

